# Bacon (TQ and Cold Smoked)



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 11, 2018)

First of all, thanks to Bearcarver for his great thread on smoking bacon using TQ. 

This is my first bacon and it was a success. The family really likes it and I will be, now and forever, on bacon duty. Not too happy with the belly I started with. It was a little thin and will be buying my next one from Costco as theirs look better.

I followed Bear’s recipe and here is the proof in pictures:

Out of the cure, soaked in water and spices added:







Just off 12 hours of cold smoke using hickory in the AMNPS:






Sliced and ready for the skillet and freezer:






Using the oven to fry:






Ready to eat:






Once again, thank you Bear for the info and inspiration. If you haven’t tried it, you owe it to yourself, give it a go. 

Dave


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice . Well done .


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks great, Nice job...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2018)

Your bacon looks fantastic!
Nice job!
Congrats for getting a ride on the carousel!
Al


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice. Looks awesome


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Chopsaw, ab Canuck and Al. 

Love riding on the carousel!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Phil... your t-shirt in your avatar cracks me up!


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2018)

Dave that looks great LIKES
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks very good. Point for that one!
Nice you got a showcase thread and pic. 
How did you cut the bacon after it was smoked? I see 3 slabs 10 or 11 inches long. Did you cut those length wise with a knife? Or did you cut the slabs down and then slice?


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 11, 2018)

Rings,
I crosscut each slab in half. Placed in the freezer for about 2 hours before slicing lengthwise on my slicer. The end product is about 5” long slices perfect for skillet, 1/2 sheet in the oven and BLT sandwich. 
Thanks for the point,
Dave


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 11, 2018)

Good to know.. I wondered how people do that. Its harder to get good slices from using a knife. Not as easy but a knife works good if you take your time.  I modified my slicer to get 10 inch slices. :p


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2018)

Yup for sure you have got me bacon hungry can't go wrong with the Bear. I do his Canadian Bacon all the time.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks Awesome, Dave!! :)
And they fit just right in a BLT !!
Nice Job!---Like.
Those guys with 10" Bacon slices must have Big Slices of Bread.:rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Those guys with 10" Bacon slices must have Big Slices of Bread.:rolleyes:
> 
> Bear


Po-boy bun....<wink>


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the “like” Bear and Richie.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 11, 2018)

Bacon shrinks.. 
Just like a dingy in cold water...
:cool: toast fits a slice of bacon just fine.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 12, 2018)

Dave, That is an awesome batch of bacon! like


----------



## dr k (Feb 12, 2018)

This reminds me that I need to make up something like this or a jig.  The sliding carriage has a little more gap between it and the blade than necessary.


----------



## dr k (Feb 12, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 353466
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to attach this quote to my message above.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

That's some mighty fine looking bacon. Can't go wrong with any of Bear's tutorials. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## jp61 (Feb 12, 2018)

Awesome! Bacon looks great!!!

That old dude has many tricks up his sleeve! :D


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 12, 2018)

Great looking bacon Dave.  Lots if good eats st your place now.
POINT
Gary


----------



## petehalsted (Feb 13, 2018)

Great job, definitely on my list of things to try as soon as I hook up the RV and go somewhere where I can find Pork Belly.


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 13, 2018)

Damn that looked like some good bacon from the start to the finish.  
Now that would be a awesome weekend breakfast to have with some eggs and toast. Always love the bacon feeds that people show here. Points for sure.


----------

